# 5 litters



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey all,

Been away for a while, tought I should post something again! 

I have 5 litters (coming) at the moment! ^^

Litter 1:
agouti brindle female, she gave birth to 12 baby's last night.
She is the mother of the 2 fuzz females, so she carries fuzz.
Her partner was a black tan fuzz carrier male!
I hope to get fuzzy's and brindles!

Picture of mommy









Litter 2:
Brindle or splashed fuzz female, she gave birth to 8 baby's last night.
she came from an accident litter from the female above and her brother.
So her mother is brindle and her father is splashed, so she could be both!
I hope this litter gives me answers, her partner was again the black tan fuzz carrier.

picture of the fuzzy girl









Litter 3:
The same story as the girl above, she is her sister. 
But she is still pregnant, the partner was again the black tan fuzz carrier.
I hope to get fuzzy's and hopefully brindles! 

Picture of her









Litter 4 and 5:
Two black pied sisters are pregnant from a black pied male.
The special thing is that the male doesn't have a black butt! 
And this trio has made beautifull litters before with black pied without a black butt and some tricolors.
I have no pictures uploaded yet from these mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're lovely!
I have a passion for Rex mice and keep them myself in PEW and black. It's nice to see them in other colours :love1


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

The fuzzy's were kind of a suprise!
I didn't know the agouti brindle female carries fuzz, 
And I also didn't know that her brother carries it!

They were from a litter of cinnamon brindle and black, and I also still don't know wich of those parrents carries fuzz! 
The brother x sister wasn't plannen, stupide mistake of asuming the splashed was brindle and it had to be a female, because our brindle is lethal to males... But he turnen out to be splashed!

So 1 of the parrents, black or cinnamon brindle secretaresse carried fuzz and is splashed without shocking it! 

And then in the accidental brother x sister litter, splashed x brindle, there were 3 fuzzy's! 1 splashed fuzz male... And 2 fuzzy females of wich I couldn't say if they were splashed or brindle... . And hopefully, these litters give me the answers!


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh Fuzzy mice are so cute. We don't have them where I live.


----------

